# The Varlyndria Server is looking for new players.



## Drakiyth (Nov 30, 2012)

Greetings En World Community, 

I am new here and are looking for new players to come and be apart of my vision and world. If you enjoyed Everquest back in the day but felt it was a little too hard,  punishing and wished you had some more customization to your class, less downtime and more solo value, look no further. 


VARLYNDRIA OFFERS:

• 48 unique class paths. Currently 3 paths for each of the 16 classes in EQ.

• 5 NPCs (Bots) that act and give you the feel of having your own party.
   Much like an online version of Baldur's Gate / Icewind Dale. These bots
   are customizable by you and you can also gear them up as if you had
   a party of 6 players.

• Dungeons and Dragons influence: Norrath has planar wars with other
   worlds such as Faerun, Final Fantasy and the Voldrothus.

• Money has lots of value on the server and you can buy a lot of nice
   gear and augments with it.

• Donation system is very fair and extremely rewarding for life.

• Very friendly player base and the server has been out for over 6 months.


There are other features to the server but it's probably just best if I send you to the website now. 


www.varlyndria.com


----------

